# Do you still have a villager from your original villagers?



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Aug 20, 2013)

In any game, from your starter villagers, do you still have any?

In WW I still have Melba and Rosie from my original 8 (Or was it 6?)

In CF I still have Tank.

In NL I still have Del and Pudge

Do you have any still poking around?


----------



## beth19 (Dec 13, 2013)

nl so far i have all 5 but theirs 2 i want to move out ithink i id rathe keep curt  for the rest of the game mitzi id trade to some 1 who desperately wants her


----------



## beffa (Dec 13, 2013)

NL I have Kid Cat and Freckles.

I haven't been on the old game for years (and CF for about a year) so I don't know. I also don't remember who I started with on those games.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 13, 2013)

In Wild World I probably have all of my original villagers. I haven't visited it in a while.
In New Leaf I have Merengue, Del and Kitty.
Kitty is moving out on the 17th, though.


----------



## Squeaky (Dec 13, 2013)

No, but Marshal moved in only a day or two after I started the game and he's still with me (FOREVER!)


----------



## jvgsjeff (Dec 13, 2013)

New Leaf: I have one of my original villagers, Aurora.

City Folk: I have one of my original villagers, Avery, but it's not the same Avery. The original one moved out in 2009 I think, and a different one moved in last year.

GameCube: I have no idea. I don't remember who my starting villagers were back in 2002, and I didn't keep track of things like that back then. A lot of my villagers have been around for many years, so it's possible one or more of them were original villagers, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Viena (Dec 14, 2013)

In New Leaf I have Roscoe, Pierce, Chadder & Dora ^-^


----------



## Chessa (Dec 14, 2013)

No, I really had some creepy start villagers hahaha


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 14, 2013)

I have all my originals. Will never let them go.


----------



## itzafennecfox (Dec 14, 2013)

I don't have any of my originals. My last original moved out... a month ago, maybe?


----------



## kerri (Dec 14, 2013)

In New Leaf I still have Tammy and Kody. Tammy's even still in her original clothing, which I find a little strange.


----------



## poliwag0 (Dec 14, 2013)

I have all my originals, which isn't surprising considering I started 4 days ago.


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Dec 14, 2013)

I have almost all of the since I just recently started the town, but the only one I am keeping is Bluebear.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 14, 2013)

Apple, Bam and Sydney are originals. c:


----------



## xxLollyxx (Dec 14, 2013)

My only originals left are Kid Cat and Wolfgang. My originals weren't bad at all...just not for me. The other 3 were Tiffany, Ruby, and Coco.


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 15, 2013)

NL: Del & Kitt. And i'm wishing they get their lazy ass of my town...


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 21, 2013)

Well, cookie was a starter villager, but she moved out, then back in, so it doesn't really count


----------



## DryLok (Dec 22, 2013)

In NL i still have my lovely Celia.


----------



## Jake (Dec 22, 2013)

WW i stilll got Kody
CF got no one
NL got Ricky<3


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 22, 2013)

Diana is the only one who remains from my original 5 on NL.


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't remember my WW very well, but I know Samson, Agent S, Anchovy, and Wolfgang are still in my NL town. I let Chevre go and she will be missed


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2013)

Not anymore.


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 23, 2013)

I haven't really check ww but I think I still have Wolfgang, Ribbot and Frobert
In New Leaf I still have Rodney and Gaston who are my dream villagers!


----------



## Big Forum User (Dec 23, 2013)

I WANT them... I LOVED them ALL! My favorite out of the original was Gruff. I miss him.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 25, 2013)

Teddy, Drago, Amelia and Winnie are my originals from my starting 5 that I have left. Gladys recently went to someone.


----------



## kasane (Dec 27, 2013)

Well my first Animal Crossing game was City Folk (yea, didn't own a GameCube nor a DS, strict parents...;A
Opal is still in my New Leaf town


----------



## cIementine (Dec 27, 2013)

Fauna is the only remaining starter from my town that I started last month. 
In my old town before I reset, none of my originals were left xD
My old starters were: Anchovy, Annicotti, Bruce (loved him, but he left), Rowan, and someone else, who I can't remember.
So you can't blame me for kicking them all out, except for Bruce


----------



## Big Forum User (Dec 27, 2013)

NL and WW: I wish I had them all.


----------



## Gizmodo (Dec 27, 2013)

In NL i have all 5 originals (Apple, Willow, Stinky, Rolf, Mitzi)
only one villager has moved since i began in July

in WW, i kept my originals for as long as possible but i dont have the town anymore
GC, no way

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll be keeping Apple & Willow definitely forever..


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 7, 2014)

I reset today, so yes, I have all my original five.


----------



## kerri (Jan 8, 2014)

I still have Kody and Tammy left. I'll probably let Tammy go soon, and replace her with either Phoebe or Muffy, but Kody is staying with me forever <3


----------



## oath2order (Jan 8, 2014)

I sadly do not.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 8, 2014)

Just Bam, and I want him to move out at some point as his house is where I intend to do some landscaping.


----------



## Kanapachi (Jan 8, 2014)

Only Dotty. I made all the others move out to make room for some of my dreamies.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Jan 8, 2014)

In PG, I have nearly all of my originals since I started over not that long ago.

In WW, I kept Whitney and Bud.

In CF, I still have Felicity and Cube from my initial 6.

In NL, I only have Fauna.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 8, 2014)

In GC, I still have Hector, Dora, and Rolf.

In WW, I still have Yuka, Jay, and Alfonso.

In CF, I still have Curly.


----------



## berricyava (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes. I was able to retain some of the original villagers.


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 10, 2014)

I have Kid-Cat xD


----------



## Hype (Jan 10, 2014)

In NL I still have Filbert and Coco.


----------



## God (Jan 10, 2014)

I still have Lucky   
Never letting him go!


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh, I didn't mention my WW town, but I believe I have all of my original villagers, I just can't remember who because I haven't been on WW in a while.
In my NL town, I still have my original five, Clay, Peaches, Walt, Dotty and Diana, I'm planning on letting the first four leave after I have their pics.


----------



## Dandie (Jan 11, 2014)

In New Leaf I still have Ozzie, Molly, and Mott.
Bubbles and Jacques moved out. <3


----------



## Dask (Jan 11, 2014)

Miranda And Teddy. I want them to go so bad. Felicity is one I also still have. She's not so bad as the others.


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jan 11, 2014)

no i have no one from my original towns i wanted goldie i had her in the game cube version and wild world


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 12, 2014)

Yea, I can't remember all of my originals though.

Peoke is one of them


----------



## Elise (Jan 16, 2014)

Out of my originals I have held onto Rudy and Lobo. They are just the two that have grown on me the most  The rest I didn't really care for.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 16, 2014)

Still have all original 5 in NL, 6 months on lol


----------



## Jon (Jan 16, 2014)

Rosie


----------



## reyy (Jan 16, 2014)

BELLA AND PHOEBE OKOK


----------



## juneau (Jan 17, 2014)

This site changed me lol. Back in WW and CF, the thought of letting my villagers go never even occurred to me, I always made them stay and they never left. If there was anyone I didn't like that much, then we'd just be not-so-good friends, but I wouldn't impatiently wish they'd leave, like I do in NL now. 

As of NL though, I still have most of my originals: Merengue, Rosie, Ribbot and Biskit were there when I started my town and of the five originals, I only let Camofrog go. I guess I got lucky there with my originals, I wasn't even one of those super keen resetters that reset hundreds of times for a good starter town, but I ended up with pretty likable ones.


----------



## Kayleigh (Jan 17, 2014)

I still have all my native villagers. Haven't quite got the heart to let them go yet, even the ones I hate...


----------



## hani (Jan 17, 2014)

The only original villager I have left is Merengue. uwu


----------



## skweegee (Jan 23, 2014)

In Wild World, Nan is the only original villager I have left. In New Leaf, I still have Lobo and Pudge, but I'm thinking about letting Lobo move out, since I already got his picture and I don't need 3 cranky villagers in my town.


----------



## Candy83 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm needing a Cranky. (I also need a Uchi.) I let go of Walt, an original with me, sometime the last Fall season. (And I let go of Shari at the end of 2013.) I did this without baring in mind the personality type represented. It is necessary to cover ground with the different personality types if one wants access to suggested Public Works Projects which only get mentioned by certain types of villagers. (I recently let go of Keaton as well. It was good having an eagle. But I needed to make room.)

I started playing "New Leaf" last August. It's difficult to remember Day #01. But, I'm very sure that Jambette was there right on Day #01. And she is the only Normal villager in my time. She's valuable. She is sweet and kind. So I want her to stay. I think Scoot was also there from Day #01. He delights me with his overly enthusiastic communication style. Drago—the most popular here (from my current cast of villagers)—moved within five days from my first date of play. 

I intend to hold onto all three—Jambette, Scoot, and Drago. Personal value to me. But others eventually will go. 

I more and more like Kidd. And Twiggy is nice. Hans, who arrived in late-August, will be the next to go. After him, I want Clyde (present since early-December) to leave. I'm liking Simon, who was uninvited (when I discovered his lot), and that is pleasantly surprising. And I recently "adopted" Broffina from forum member Sugapuff—a generous gesture that I greatly appreciate because I think that, despite being part of the Snooty category, Broffina is smart and witty. She enhances my purpose of making my town boast a better variety of personality types.


----------



## twerkstrider (Jan 23, 2014)

the only one left out of my original 5 is fang and i would've kept melba if i didn't TT so stupidly x___x come back, baby......


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 23, 2014)

Rosie, Alice, Static. Kody I let move out, Spork I accidently let move out :'<
I will never let Rosie leave <3


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 23, 2014)

Update : I reset my town recently.
I have all of my originals.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Jan 23, 2014)

I still have Julian, he's one of my originals.


----------



## Seravee (Jan 24, 2014)

I still have Mitzi and Chester - I want to get rid of Chester so hopefully Mitzi will be the only original left.


----------



## Crazy (Jan 26, 2014)

well i only started the game at the beginning of december so atm i have all of them. :3


----------



## GreenLeaf (Jan 26, 2014)

AC  I don't know I tend to restart it so I don't care much
WW Rasher and Caroline
NL Fang and Gloria


----------



## Elov (Jan 27, 2014)

In City Folk I still have my original villager Fang from December 2009. One of the many reasons why he's my absolute favorite villager. <3 I resetted for him like crazy in new leaf. I went through over 80+ cranky villagers/repeats until I finally got him! x: It was such a chore at the time, but now I feel like it was all worth it. c:


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 27, 2014)

I last original villager Stinky moved out a while ago. I'm still sad.


----------



## krielle (Jan 27, 2014)

The only original villager i have with me now is francine.


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 9, 2014)

I have two of my originals still: Erik and Agent S

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well and Pashmina was the first move in and she's never leaving either... but not the first five.


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 9, 2014)

Bam was in my first five, and Diana would be too but unfortunately her house was in a really annoying spot so I had no choice but to say good bye to her. Besides that I think all of my villagers are now new. :3


----------



## lordbimble (Feb 9, 2014)

Only original I still have is Grizzly. Never letting him leave.


----------



## Fyrewise (Feb 9, 2014)

I have... all of my originals. Bianca, Flurry, Anchovy, Tank, and Rocco.   They have NOT wanted to move away.  I think I may give them too much attention... but I'm also secretly attached to each one of them (even the ones I wasn't very fond of when I started, namely Rocco and Tank, they've both grown on me).  Anchovy asked to move out once and I was so sad I talked him out of it.   xD

I have a problem letting my villagers move, apparently!


----------



## skweegee (Feb 9, 2014)

Pudge and Lobo are my only two remaining original villagers in my New Leaf town. In Wild World, my only remaining original villager is Nan, but I have her locked in with Rosie so she won't move away.


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 9, 2014)

Parfait my new town i started 6 days ago i still have all 5 obviously 
I plan to definitely keep Tia & Tangy out of the 5
Stitches i love him but undecided as i also have him in Azalea
Timbra probably
Rod can go though i like him


Azalea all 5 still, 7 months on
Will keep Willow & Rolf & Apple forever


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 9, 2014)

I have Wolfgang in NL still.


----------



## ayeeprill (Feb 9, 2014)

Gamecube: I have five. Cupcake, Bob, Apollo, Bluebear, and Deena. Only Ed and Pippy are gone. (I list both Pippy and Bluebear because I honestly don't know who I started with of the two). Pippy left like a year after I started. Ed only left two years ago.

WW: No clue.

CF: Apollo and Stitches.

NL: Merengue.


----------



## Mayor Kera (Feb 10, 2014)

In New Leaf, I still have Beau.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Feb 10, 2014)

Pango is the only NL villager I have that was original to my town and she's staying forever.


----------



## ChibiAngel86 (Feb 10, 2014)

*NL is the only AC game I've played. I still have Apple, Margie and Frita. Margie is staying forever. :3*


----------



## mintmaple (Feb 10, 2014)

Not on my 1st AC:NL town, I almost kept Moe but he escaped thanks to my friend. In my 2nd AC:NL town, yeah but I only started it on 8th January 2014, so no wonder xD


----------



## sammeh (Feb 12, 2014)

In NL my town still has Chief and Eunice. Almost everyone else is a later addition.


----------



## Momonoki (Feb 14, 2014)

From my starting five, Lobo,Marcie,Cole,Truffles and Peck, Cole moves the 17th, and Truffles has already moved. So, Lobo,Marcie and Peck is still in my town.I want Peck to move, and mayyybe Lobo, but not Marcie, i think.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 14, 2014)

I have Poncho and that's it.


----------



## Mawioc Udwoc (Feb 15, 2014)

Since I restarted my games, I decide to keep logs of all the villagers that move in and out, and here they are:

AC: Tangy, Cobb, Vladimir, Hornsby and Cashmere. From my original 6, only Bertha left 

ACWW: My original 3 were Dizzy, Dora and Samson, but none of them remains... actually, villagers in here seem to move out too fast. Maybe I don't play enough?

ACCF: Patty, Rod and Prince. Cesar, Kitty and Caroline left already.


----------



## curryluvr (Feb 15, 2014)

I still have Whitney and Elvis. Wolfgang is my fave villager but he moved out during that one week I stopped to play Pokemon >_< I keep checking back just to make sure Elvis, Whitney, and Apollo don't leave me.


----------



## Rachajam (Feb 16, 2014)

In New Leaf I still have Bianca and Grizzly, I'm quite attached to them, so I try my best to stop them from moving.


----------



## Deareux (Feb 16, 2014)

I still have Bill and Ozzie, who are now permanent residents. I won't let them leave!


----------



## Libra (Feb 17, 2014)

I have no one from my starters left. I can't even remember who they were.


----------



## Jawile (Feb 19, 2014)

I kept Peggy for the longest time while collecting my dreamies, but I had to let her go to get my tenth. Buck is the only one still in my town who I started with, and he's awesome.


----------



## LaceGloves (Feb 19, 2014)

From the original 5? No...

I do still have Julian though. He moved in the day after.


----------



## Agqueeen (Feb 19, 2014)

Elvis, he's my bestie!


----------



## seanrc (Feb 19, 2014)

I have Blaire, Vic, Jambette, and Bonbon still
R.I.P. Sly
2013-2013


----------



## NegativeZero (Feb 19, 2014)

I still have Cyrano, Buck, and Punchy from New Leaf. I have, I think his name is Jay, from the original game still. I still have Twiggy in WW. Not sure about City Folk, though.


----------



## Waluigi (Feb 22, 2014)

NL i have Twiggy, Yuka and Vic. Puck and sparro are on my main street.


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 22, 2014)

I Predict in Parfait.. ill eventually be down to 2 originals who will be kept forever
Stitches & Timbra as much as i love them will eventually go..
and Rod can go


----------



## Davy (Feb 22, 2014)

In New Leaf I have two of my original villagers - Bruce and Drago.


----------



## kkate (Feb 22, 2014)

New leaf: still have chow, flip, anicotti, and skye


----------



## Candy83 (Feb 22, 2014)

I may have posted on this before. (I'm not going to come through the pages of comments to check.) Now that I have two towns, I can recall that three in each are originals. But in my first, I did get rid of one of them. (I mistakenly thought Drago was in my first town of Applewin from Day 1. He was not.) The three who were there at the beginning are Walt, Jambette, and Scoot. I let go of Walt without realizing I should have held him longer given he was my town's sole Cranky. That is good reason, given that I since haven't brought in a fellow Cranky to replace him. In my second town of Progress, three originals are Cookie, Iggly, and Apollo. I paid better attention to the second town to notice that subsequent move-ins not adopted by me fall into different personality categories. That's likely the design of the game of "Animal Crossing: New Leaf." Something tells me to hang onto all three originals from Progress while doing the same with the two remaining originals from Applewin (whom I'm intending to keep anyway).


----------



## seanrc (Feb 22, 2014)

I still have Jambette, Bonbon, Blaire, and Vic
R.I.P. Sly.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 23, 2014)

In New Leaf I only have Kiki and Vladimir  I can't believe Gwen moved!

In Let's Go To The City I still have Scoot, Vladimir, Walker and Wendy. All from 2008, a whole 6 years ago! I can't believe how fast time flies.. 

I can't remember Wild World.. XD


----------



## Kathryn1978 (Mar 7, 2014)

In new leaf I still have Bunnie from starting the game.


----------



## Espers (Mar 8, 2014)

The only original villagers I have left are Willow, Klaus and Paula. All of which are going to have to leave to make room for the rest of my dreamies. I want to get another copy of the game to see if I can get some of my originals back since I feel a tiny bit bad for moving them all out. Especially after reading some of their departing letters.


----------



## akirb (Mar 9, 2014)

I still have Dora, Puddles and Wolfgang D:kinda depressing to think of all the villagers that have left..


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 11, 2014)

Since July.. i have kept all 5 of my original villagers in Azalea ;__:
today... Rolf moved out unexpectantly D: D:
thankfully he is being held, and one day we will be reunited but still


----------



## Mariah (Mar 11, 2014)

Rolf's been in my town since day one and he's never leaving.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 11, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Rolf's been in my town since day one and he's never leaving.



Eurgh hes survived so long in mine 
Day 1 (July 23rd) - March 12th
atleast ill get him back and it will be Rolf as hes being held
and ive had his pic twice and should get it in his letter
one day Rolf, one day


----------



## Mariah (Mar 11, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Eurgh hes survived so long in mine
> Day 1 (July 23rd) - March 12th
> atleast ill get him back and it will be Rolf as hes being held
> and ive had his pic twice and should get it in his letter
> one day Rolf, one day


Day one for me was June 9th.
Rolf is such a cool villager. I never knew I'd enjoy having him in my town so much.


----------



## Coolio15 (Mar 11, 2014)

Blanche and Chester still survivin'! Since August 27th, 2013. I'm hoping that they will stay here much longer!


----------



## aimeekitty (Mar 14, 2014)

in NL I still have Lucy the adorable pig and Kid Cat the awesome Jock. I actually really like both of them and I don't think I'll get rid of either for a long time if ever. I think it's strange that Lucy is considered "bottom" in popularity charts as she is adorable, has a cute house and has a really nice personality.


----------



## fairyring (Mar 15, 2014)

My originals were Winnie, Clyde, Tipper, Iggly, and Croque. Tipper left by accident, so Winnie is the only one I have left, and she's never leaving. At first, when I was making my list of dreamies, I intended to move her out to make room for other villagers but I've grown so attached to her that I don't think I'll ever be able to let her go. <3


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 16, 2014)

Aww Rod is moving on the 20th
so he will be the first original to move..
I do like him, but i need Lyman as my jock


----------



## skweegee (Mar 17, 2014)

Pudge just moved out of my town, so Lobo is now the only remaining original villager left in my NL town. I'm not really sure whether I want to keep him in my town or not.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 17, 2014)

Bruce and beau are my last surviving originals.
All the rest of my villagers are my dreamies o.e


----------



## Rozart (Mar 17, 2014)

*(New Leaf) *I still have:

- *Maple*: (still my favourite villager by far) I'd be crushed if she ever decides to leave.
- *Graham*: He's a pudgy, nerdy hamster with lil' glasses who sends me frequent love letters--how could I get rid of him?
- *Del*: Gruff man with a hidden softer side. aka. Grumpy Gator Gramps who likes dumping his junk...urh, I mean gifts on me. But I love him anyway.
- *Pierce*: Not too sure about Pierce but I like how he looks and his jock-y personality makes me chuckle. 
- *Victoria*: Getting her to move out soon (hopefully)

I have a problem with letting things go irl anyway so I'm not surprised that I find it hard to kick my OG villagers out too


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 17, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Aww Rod is moving on the 20th
> so he will be the first original to move..
> I do like him, but i need Lyman as my jock



then Timbra will have to move eventhough i LOVE her to get Mint
Stitches will have to go  (but i have him in Azalea)

But Tia & Tangy will stay forever so 2/5
In Azalea... I'll probably have Mitzi/Apple/Willow forever and then get Rolf back


----------



## shonna8962 (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for share the post with us.....


----------



## katelynross (Mar 18, 2014)

In nl, i still have grizzly, savannah, & lopez since ankha moved out unexpectedly two days ago .___.


----------

